# [SOLVED] HP Pavilion XP drivers



## GaMbLeR31 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi, I'm about to buy a new pavilion dv2550se, but i need XP for my work, could anyone tell me where can I get the xp drivers for this model, cuz in hp.com are only for vista. :cussing: vista

Thanks


----------



## luisan027 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: HP Pavilion XP drivers*

I have the same model and the same problem, i can't find the sound driver fot XP.
help...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: HP Pavilion XP drivers*

Hi Gambler31,
Welcome to the forum.
When downgrading to XP from VISTA (especially on a laptop) you have to be aware first of all that it MAY violate your warranty. I am unsure what HP's policy is on this. Many manufactures are now in the process of listing drivers for XP, but I am not sure when HP is going to get around to it. The biggest help to your problem is knowing the service tag number of the laptop. This will tell us what is shipped in the laptop (Specs) to your specific unit. We then can search for drivers. There is no one list of drivers. Many drivers will have to be searched and tried individually. There is also no way of telling if we can get all the functions working (Fn keys, Shortcut Keys etc) properly. I have done many downgrades with a lot of success, but I have also run into a few nightmares.
Hope this helps,
Thanks, 
Bill

PS- luisano027,
You should post a new thread to you sound issue. Posting in someone elses thread can get very confusing. You may have the same model but a different setup.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## harrypotter73 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion XP drivers*

I have recently bought HP Pavilion A6450in ... i want to know from where i can get all the drivers for XP


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: HP Pavilion XP drivers*

Hi Harrypotter73,
You need to post your own thread as this one is really old.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## abou nour (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: HP Pavilion XP drivers*

I have HP Pavilion 6850ee ... i want to know from where i can get all the drivers for XP


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion XP drivers*



abou nour said:


> I have HP Pavilion 6850ee ... i want to know from where i can get all the drivers for XP


Hello abou nour,

It is best to start a new thread for your problem.


----------

